# MB Quart RAA1000 Input/Output Question



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a quick question as to how can I figure out which is the input and which is the output connector inside the amp? I took the amp apart to clean it up a bit from the previous owners messy wiring fix and I can't remember where the plugs belong. The odd thing is the amp plays no matter where I plug the RCA's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

